# Man muss bei Anmeldung auf Widerrufsrecht verzichten



## Alimaus (15 März 2008)

Meine Oma hat sich versehentlich auf der Seite "www.grusskarten-suchen.de" angemeldet. Die Seite läuft über Content Services Ltd. Leider wird auf dieser Seite im Normalfall rechts neben der Anmeldemaske auf den Preis hingewiesen. Bei meiner Oma sind die Bildschirmeinstellungen wegen ihren Augen aber so, dass sie mehr als 100% Zoom hat. Somit hätte sie nach rechts scrollen müssen, um den Preis zu sehen. Das ist natürlich Pech. Somit besteht ja die rechtliche Zuwiderhandlung der Anbieter nicht, oder?
Ich habe dann gleich Widerruf eingelegt, da erst 2 Tage seit Vertragsschluss vergangen waren und meine Oma die Dienste noch nicht genutzt hatte.
Der Widerruf wurde abgelehnt und ich habe festgestellt, dass man bei der
 Anmeldung auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichten *muss*. Ist das rechtlich überhaupt erlaubt?
Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Was soll ich nun machen? Trotzdem einfach nicht reagieren?


----------



## sascha (15 März 2008)

*AW: Man muss bei Anmeldung auf Widerrufsrecht verzichten*

Erst die Mutter, dann die Oma - und die Tochter hat immer noch nicht kapiert, dass Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet nicht ernst zu nehmen sind. Erschreckend, oder?

Aber wir versuchens ja gerne nochmal:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Keine individuelle Rechtsberatung in privaten Verbraucherforen fordern.


----------



## KatzenHai (15 März 2008)

*AW: Man muss bei Anmeldung auf Widerrufsrecht verzichten*

*§ 312f BGB - und es sind keine Fragen mehr offen, nicht einmal für lesefaule Enkeltöchter ...*

@Mods - das war's hier, Thema durch.


----------



## sascha (15 März 2008)

*AW: Man muss bei Anmeldung auf Widerrufsrecht verzichten*

Geschlossen.


----------

